# AMR + ATITool = impossible ? :(



## 12k (May 26, 2005)

Dear software guru's... Will one be able to clock the GFX's seperately when AMR comes ?? - I got a R480 (x850XT) at  the moment but wanna get a R520 when its launched.. Will it be possible to do this with your GREAT overclocking tool ???

Best regards
12k


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 27, 2005)

Well W1zzard was working on something so that you can select between a PCI graphics card and an AGP, so I dont see why you could unless ATI uses AMR to stop overclocking (Which isnt likely because there overdrive utility)


----------



## 12k (May 27, 2005)

Thats the spirit 

Sounds good indeed... Would really be a pitty not being able to overclock cause of using two different cards... 2x R520 is a bit too pricy I think 

And I hope R520+R480 in AMR can compete with the new 4x PCI-E for Nvidia + Intel board...


----------



## W1zzard (May 27, 2005)

it's too early to say something definite for amr .. but i'm pretty confident there will be a way .. anybody got a test system?


----------

